# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  Populate dropdown list based on a selection from another (Useful Example)

## PRodgers

Here is a useful (Simple) example of a dropdown list based on the selection from another if anyone is interested. The first example uses just the datasheet and the second uses a userform with a dropdown list:

----------


## DonkeyOte

First point of call for info re:data validation would be Contextures:

http://www.contextures.com/xlDataVal01.html

----------


## Mooseman60

I dont seem to be able to open the matchimg combos2.zip file can you give me any advice

----------


## iq2xavl1

> I dont seem to be able to open the matchimg combos2.zip file can you give me any advice



Please see the attached file.

----------


## royUK

For the UserForm removing the need for Dynamic Named Ranges



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## dyrflr21

Hello -

Can someone explain to me how the "dynamic dropdowns" excel works?  I don't see any macros in the document.

Thanks!!

----------


## arlu1201

dyrflr21,

Unfortunately you need to post your question in a new thread, it's against the forum rules to post a question in the thread of another user. If you create your own thread, any advice will be tailored to your situation so you should include a description of what you've done and are trying to do.  Also, if you feel that this thread is particularly relevant to what you are trying to do, you can surely include a link to it in your new thread.

----------

